# Book of pieces sticked together into a piece



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

Recently I'm pricking the bubble and realising that (what a suprise!) I'm not going to be another Mozart. My last attempt to achive something as a amateur composer is a contest organised by radio station. Actually I'm writing a composition for oboe, cello and violin as a main instruments. What you can hear here is not a composition itself, just a buch of pieces of pieces sticked together intro a piece. I don't think it's too good, but why not give it a try? I'm somehow set to hear that there is nothing interesting, so go ahead.

I'm not aware of any english-language portal which can be used to listen to music online, so I uploaded it to the polish one - just click to the play button to turn it on, there are symbols just like on CD player.

http://w242.wrzuta.pl/audio/5QCX7eZWS2V/ej_badaj_jakie_kurewskie_czary


----------



## jcsd (Aug 2, 2009)

I listened to it, to me it does sound like short phrases/bars stuck together rtaher than a coherent piece. I can understand that the overall effect you've gone for is to create a dijointed feeling, but I think there's subtler ways to acheive this. Even pieces that create a dischorent feeling have a coherence that the listener may not be conciousloy aware of in order to make the piece work as a whole.

I did like some of the phrases, perhaps you should try to expand these instead?

From a technically aspect I think you might want to look at the samplesets you use too, the opening part is something that needs to be played expressively, but the actual instrument sounds very dead.

Of course this is just my opinion

Soundclick.com and soundcloud.com are both free English language MP3 hosting sites.


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

jcsd said:


> I listened to it, to me it does sound like short phrases/bars stuck together


That's what it is. The whole thing isn't a complete piece but, like I mentioned in title, a bunch of phrazes which are going to be extended or thrown away.

Thank you for your opinion and links to hosting sites.


----------



## jcsd (Aug 2, 2009)

Well like I said then I think some of those phrases are really worth expanding into something more.


----------



## jcsd (Aug 2, 2009)

Btw I'd also add I think 17 is ludriciously young to be giving up on acheiving something as a composer. My cousin who's still in his early twenties composes and plays his own stuff with a famous modern jazz/modern classical quartet (well just about as famous in the UK as you can be in that genre). At 17, a talent musician, yes, but what he acheived still suprised me I think a lot of the work he put into acheiving what he did and still is acheiving came in those intereceding years.


----------

